# manzanita burl



## DKMD (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's another of Rockb's manzanita burls. This one is about 8" across with a little ebony collar. It's finished with a little Minwax Antique oil.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=6955][attachment=6956][attachment=6957][attachment=6958]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2012)

David, I look at that and 2 things come to mind-WOW  And HOW???????? Very nice!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

your stuff never stops amazing us very well done dave


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 21, 2012)

beatiful peice david :clapping: the shape is spot on and the ebony collar is the iceing on the cake 

you wouldnt have had much trouble cleaning the shavings out!!


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 22, 2012)

Has Jimmy been into your shop lately? It looks like he attacked it.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
 _A really nice piece!!!_


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful turning DK. That is some scary stuff. Your wife would have a fit if you caught a finger on one of those edges. 

I used to play hockey with an orthodontist until he decided that sharp skates and fingers don't mix too well.


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 22, 2012)

'Nother one hit outta the park!

I REALLY appreciate your postings and turnings...

Gives encouragement to novices like me!

Thanks!

p


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 22, 2012)

Exceptional piece, Keller! The collar goes well with the wood and the colors of that manzanita are amazing. Never had to clear chips, huh?


----------



## DKMD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks folks! The collar was a necessity to keep that pithy area near the opening together... A little thin CA didn't hurt either! I like these 'holey' piece, and the chip clearing is definitely easier once you get to the void when hollowing.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 22, 2012)

David - Absolutely amazing and inspirational as well. The ebony collar is an amazing addition bit I can't take my eye off the void... amazing
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

scott i have 3 peices with voids from dave and they are stunning hes got the nack thats for sure --- duckman


----------



## drycreek (Jun 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! WOW!


----------



## brown down (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW outstanding turning! i haven't seen a burl that doesn't leave me in awe with what mother nature creates.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 22, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> scott i have 3 peices with voids from dave and they are stunning hes got the nack thats for sure --- duckman



I agree with both you and Rbaccus - he has the nack and the nads !:teeth laugh:
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Jun 22, 2012)

As shucks... You folks are too kind!:gigglesign:

I can assure you it doesn't take giant cajones to turn something like this... Perhaps a tiny brain helps though!


----------



## rockb (Jun 24, 2012)

DKMD said:


> As shucks... You folks are too kind!:gigglesign:
> 
> I can assure you it doesn't take giant cajones to turn something like this... Perhaps a tiny brain helps though!



Hey Dr. D........ I think I remember that burl. Turned out great. I can see I spend too much time looking for burl I think will work well......you make 'em all look good.  Keep pics comin', Rocky


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, Rocky! This was M129 if I remember correctly... I found a few of the dead ants you had mentioned... Big suckers with wings! 

I'm afraid I may be developing a manzanita habit!


----------



## rockb (Jun 24, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Thanks, Rocky! This was M129 if I remember correctly... I found a few of the dead ants you had mentioned... Big suckers with wings!
> 
> I'm afraid I may be developing a manzanita habit!



Yep, carpenter ants we call 'em around here. They grow wings when they're about to fly off and make new colonies. Like in the walls of my house but that's another (true) story. I've never seen a carp. ant that could survive a lathe chisel at 1500 rpm....although it's best to aim for their head first..........


----------

